# BMW 1 Series - 4 months old



## newbos (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys

Im really struggling with some black spots that are appearing on my brand new alloys. I bought the car brand new back in August and im getting fed up with the constant spots. Burberry doesnt touch them. If i pick them off with my nails they come off really easy, but to do the whole car on the 208M alloys would take ages. I have clayed them a month back and sealed the wheels,but they are always a nightmare to get rid of and i am assuming its down to crappy brake pads, but is there anything else i can do? The alloys to me look a mess and i cant clay them every weekend as i havent got time.

Cheers


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

newbos said:


> Burberry doesnt touch them.
> Cheers


Have you tried ralph lauren?? 

Sorry, what sealent are you using? Have you tried one of the stronger ones such as Gtechniq C5??


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like tar spots bud. Product called autosmart tardis should sort those for you. Then as above try a sealant such as gtechniq C5 for the wheels as its the best I've seen so far. Its expensive for the amount but it outlasts the competition and looks great + eases the maintenance cleaning of the wheels which I think is what your after. 
Hope that helps


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice car too btw


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Try ironx this will shift the spots its actually an amazing product and i love it

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/cquartz-ironx-500ml/prod_726.html

then if you need a sealant try Nanolex alloy sealent i have and its the business

http://www.monzacarcare.com/nanolex-wheel-sealants/nanolex-premium-alloy-wheel-complete-kit/0/


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

newbos said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im really struggling with some black spots that are appearing on my brand new alloys. I bought the car brand new back in August and im getting fed up with the constant spots. Burberry doesnt touch them. If i pick them off with my nails they come off really easy, but to do the whole car on the 208M alloys would take ages. I have clayed them a month back and sealed the wheels,but they are always a nightmare to get rid of and i am assuming its down to crappy brake pads, but is there anything else i can do? The alloys to me look a mess and i cant clay them every weekend as i havent got time.
> 
> Cheers


BMW's are infamous for dusty brakes and it doesn't take long for the dust to build up on the wheels. You should try Wolf's "Brake Duster"... it will get them sorted :thumb:. Here's some nasty BMW wheels that I cleaned with it >> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193780


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Does sound like tar spots to me aswell but without pics its hard to tell for sure.
As said above, try some Tardis and see how you get on :thumb:


----------



## newbos (Mar 28, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> BMW's are infamous for dusty brakes and it doesn't take long for the dust to build up on the wheels. You should try Wolf's "Brake Duster"... it will get them sorted :thumb:. Here's some nasty BMW wheels that I cleaned with it >> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193780


Mine are exactly like that x3 mate. obviously wheel cleaner gets rid of some of the marks, but the spots dont come off with wheel cleaner. ill post some pics at the weekend to show you.

plus - thanks for all the advice guys, much appreciated even the ralph lauren comment hahaha


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

newbos said:


> Mine are exactly like that x3 mate. obviously wheel cleaner gets rid of some of the marks, but the spots dont come off with wheel cleaner. ill post some pics at the weekend to show you.
> 
> plus - thanks for all the advice guys, much appreciated even the ralph lauren comment hahaha


OK I'll keep an eye open for them! Like I said, BMW brakes dust profusely... You should also consider a nano sealant for them... I can suggest one if you'd like ! Here's a picture of another BMW I did about a year ago... manky!


----------



## newbos (Mar 28, 2007)

cheers mate. Mine never gets that bad like in that pic, but it annoys me when the car is only 4 months old and i clean the car once a week, but it still manages to build up so much brake spots.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

The BM pads do create a lot of dust which eats into the alloys behind the spokes if you do not clean them right through. I would look into changing pads. EBC pads do not eliminate the dust completely but they are a lot kinder to the wheels. The marks you mention could be tar but at this time of year it is less likely. It may seem a bold step to change this early on but if you are that fed up...


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

tar remover=great stuff


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I used to have a 1er with the 208's and I suffered with the same issue, until I used Nanolex wheel seal. 

Its a complete PITA to use but once its done it protects like nothing else IMHO.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Tardis, job done. 

While your at it get some new brake pads green stuff and that'll more than likely half your problem too. BMW's pads are a PITA


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Tardis and Iron Cut or whatever it is now called and Werkstatt are prerequisites for a Alpine White BMW. My wife has had hers a year now. Use planet polish seal and protect on the wheels and also go over that with rim wax. That helps. Used Iron Cut on the car and it did not get that much off but Tradis and clay are a godsend.


----------



## newbos (Mar 28, 2007)

cheers guys, much appreciated on all comments.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

As posted above you need to get some Tardis and Iron cut - these two make removing tar etc... so easy.
For the wheels i use Billberry then Poorboys sealant - using this combination and don't get any problems with the brake dust so don't feel the need to change from the OEM items.
After using the Tardis and Iron Cut i have been using Dodo Supernatural but have just got some C2 to try when the weather improves.


----------



## newbos (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I have ordered:
Wolf's Chemicals WF-1P Wheel Cleaner 
Wolf's Chemicals WF-1NT Nano Wheel Cleaner 
Wolf's Chemicals WR-1NT Nano Rim Sealant

Once i put the sealant on, when i wash the car next time, will I have to re-apply?

Thanks


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

newbos said:


> Well I have ordered:
> Wolf's Chemicals WF-1P Wheel Cleaner
> Wolf's Chemicals WF-1NT Nano Wheel Cleaner
> Wolf's Chemicals WR-1NT Nano Rim Sealant
> ...


Nice!!! Thanks for the support, it's very much appreciated! Once the rim sealant is on it will be there for quite a while. How long it will be there is too subjective so I don't want to give a fix time on it, but trust me your wheels will be protected very well . Also, by using the nano wheel cleaner every once in a while, you're adding another layer of protection so the protection just keeps going and going... :thumb:

Let us know if you have any questions and how you get on with it!

- Jesse


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I had/have the very same issue. Tardis will not shift the spots.
IronX is the only thing to work for me. I have tried lots of products and it isn't tar spots so tardis doesn't work.
You can buy a sample of IronX for a couple of quid. You won't regret it.


----------



## newbos (Mar 28, 2007)

Well im hoping Wolf wheel cleaner will work after spending best part of 50 quid. IronX was my 2nd option. I will do mini detail on my alloys when the weather improves and post the process and outcome.


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

Steve Burnett said:


> I had/have the very same issue. Tardis will not shift the spots.
> IronX is the only thing to work for me. I have tried lots of products and it isn't tar spots so tardis doesn't work.
> You can buy a sample of IronX for a couple of quid. You won't regret it.


I'll second this; I've had exactly the same issue and it's the infamous BMW brake dust (rather than tar), so tardis alone will not work.

I tried everything from AG intensive tar remover to aggressive clay and only IronX worked in the end.

I sealed my alloys with C5 and the brake dust is back on the front alloys after a couple of months, it can, however, be removed with a finger nail, i.e. the C5 is resisting it and a quick clay should sort it. Hope the WC products work out for you, personal experience suggests that you'll need to be throughly cleaning/resealing every 3 to 6 months if you want to keep your alloys looking new.


----------



## newbos (Mar 28, 2007)

All my WC's purchases have arrived, just need the weather to improve and i can test it out. Saying that, i did them with bilberry cleaner yesterday and left to dwell for nearly 30 minutes and nearly 90% came off, a mixture of the damp air and me letting it set for longer, seem to work loads better than last time.


----------



## newbos (Mar 28, 2007)

So this WC brake duster, are you suppose to apply it neet? or is there a ratio?


----------

